# found BABY RAVEN



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

I found a baby raven in the chicken yard that is slightly injured[ wing is bleeding]. We no longer have a rehab facility close by. Any ideas on how to help it?


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Firstly I would make sure that the bleeding wing isn't broken as such as if it is then it may need veterinary treatment. If you think that the wing is just cut/bitten etc, then he may need antibiotics. In the first instance you could bathe the wing with cooled boiled water or a saline solution if you have and apply an antespetic of sorts if you have in the house.

I would then suggest that he is kept warm in a cage/carrier/box and then offered food. Depending on how small he is, he may need little pieces of dog or cat food offered to him every half an hour to an hour if he is bigger. 

Is there any chance you can post a picture so that we can have a look and maybe advise you further.

Tania xx


----------



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

I put him back outside in the chicken yard, and a short while later found him dead. I think there was more injury than just to his wing. Such a shame, they are such beautiful birds.............


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry this bird didn't make it. I wonder if it might have been an adult bird of some type rather than a baby raven. It's getting awfully late in the season for a baby to be on the scene. In any case, it's very sad. Thank you for trying to help.

Terry


----------



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

here is a picture


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

actually he looks more like a Crow and he is not a baby anymore at this point.

So sorry.


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

Hello Spirit Wings,
I wanted to know about ravens but your link does not seem to apply. An error? 

Some time ago I saw a baby raven on the sidewalk flying a little bit but not far. I gathered the parents were somewhere near and didn't want to interfere. On my way back some 5 hours later I found him dead. I regretted not having picked him up and I wondered how I should have taken care of him had I rescued him in time. As this could happen again I was interested in your ink but it doesn't seem to apply to ravens. Will appreciate any info on the subject. Many thanks Gladys


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pisciottano said:


> Hello Spirit Wings,
> I wanted to know about ravens but your link does not seem to apply. An error?
> 
> Some time ago I saw a baby raven on the sidewalk flying a little bit but not far. I gathered the parents were somewhere near and didn't want to interfere. On my way back some 5 hours later I found him dead. I regretted not having picked him up and I wondered how I should have taken care of him had I rescued him in time. As this could happen again I was interested in your ink but it doesn't seem to apply to ravens. Will appreciate any info on the subject. Many thanks Gladys


Hi Gladys,

Here are a couple of links for you regarding crow care .. ravens would be the same:

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/crows/babycrow.htm#rehab

http://www.restarea1mile.com/ravens.html

http://www.corvidaid.org/care-guide/feeding/

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pisciottano said:


> Hello Spirit Wings,
> I wanted to know about ravens but your link does not seem to apply. An error?
> 
> Some time ago I saw a baby raven on the sidewalk flying a little bit but not far. I gathered the parents were somewhere near and didn't want to interfere. On my way back some 5 hours later I found him dead. I regretted not having picked him up and I wondered how I should have taken care of him had I rescued him in time. As this could happen again I was interested in your ink but it doesn't seem to apply to ravens. Will appreciate any info on the subject. Many thanks Gladys


yea, I don't know what that link was?? thanks for letting me know....google is a good place to start a search also....


----------

